# No Snow in Calgary :(



## Landmass (Dec 15, 2009)

There hasnt been much snow here in Calgary this year.Ground is bare.
Compared to last year we had a ton.

Snow Removal Calgary


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Know your pain, we still got a few inches on the ground but its melting fast, prob gone by this weekend. we might get some tonight, maybe a few cm, but its warm now(+7deg C)


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

62 n sunny today 
65 n sunny tomorrow here


----------

